# X79 Chipsatz???



## Zocker15xD (14. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

habe grade vorhin ne Anzeige auf HWVersand gesehen mit den neuen "X79"-Boards...mit PCI 3.0...RAM 2600 etc.
Ist das der Chipsatz für die Sandy-Bridge-E oder für die Ivy-Bridge oder was? 
Könnt ihr mir mal ne Übersicht geben???

Danke


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. November 2011)

Ich hab jetzt selber mal n bisschen recherchiert, ihr könnt aber trotzdem eure meinung dazu sagen 
Also für alle, die ein kleines Update gebrauchen können:
Intels Core i7-3960X im Test: Sandy Bridge-E und der X79-Chipsatz sind da : Das Status-Symbol unter den Desktop-CPUs
ASUS zeigt drei X79-Mainboards - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net


----------



## JimBobDieLocke (14. November 2011)

Für Zocker ist Sandy Bridge E total uninteressant. Kostet nur mehr Geld für Dinge, die keine Sau braucht. Das Ding ist als Server interessant, aber mehr auch nicht. Oder für Leute, die zuviel Geld haben und einfach nicht mehr wissen, wo hin damit.

Ein 2500er reicht völlig zum zocken.


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. November 2011)

Jim hat recht.
Es ist halt nicht alles Gold was glänzt.
Ich zitiere mal aus dem Fazit der CB:


> Er ist brutal schnell, sehr teuer und frisst viel Strom. Er ist einfach unvernünftig


Ich denke treffender kann man es nicht beschreiben.


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. November 2011)

> Er ist brutal schnell, sehr teuer und frisst viel Strom. Er ist einfach unvernünftig



viel schneller als die sandy bridge sind sie eben halt auch nicht, vor allem beim Spielen...eher gleichschnell oder minimalst besser
und dafür 500 Euro mehr, lohnt sich echt nicht


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. November 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> viel schneller als die sandy bridge sind sie eben halt auch nicht, vor allem beim Spielen...eher gleichschnell oder minimalst besser
> und dafür 500 Euro mehr, lohnt sich echt nicht


willkommen in der welt von INTEL


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. November 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> willkommen in der welt von INTEL


 
Na ja, das von dem Geringen leistungsanstieg kennt man ja eher von amd...
vor allem die sandys haben ja deutlich mehr an leistung geboten und dazu noch der PREIS!!!!
das kenn ich so von intel noch nicht


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. November 2011)

das mit der leistung mag sein, aber amd hatte schon lange keinen 500€ prozessor für den endkunden makrt im angebot 
amd hatte immer das "mainstream" segment, denn für nen etwas besseren intep prozessor musste man oft um die 400€ drauflegen, die sandy ist immer noch teuer, aber sie ist preiswerter als die "alten" cpus von intel, im bezug auf gaming.


----------



## Fraggerick (17. November 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> willkommen in der welt von INTEL


 
ich denke, wenn man sich solche benchmarks ansieht, ist klar, für welches klientel die cpu genutzt wird. das es personen gibt, die auf einer server/workstation cpu spielen, dafür kann ja intel nichts. Benchmarks: Content Creation : Intels Core i7-3960X im Test: Sandy Bridge-E und der X79-Chipsatz sind da

rechen doch mal aus, nach wievielen arbeitstagen mit 8 stunden rendern, 10% mehrleistung und 20euro stundenlohn sich die anschaffung lohnt... der ersten woche?


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. November 2011)

wenn man das mehreinkommen aus der mehrleistung im vergleich zum 2600k rechnet sind es ~50 arbeitstagetage  (außer ich hab mich verrechnet, kannst mir gerne per PM schreiben, wie du auf 5 tage kommst^^)

mit deiner argumentation wäre die cpu aber für den endkundenmarkt komplett sinnlos, denn 2012 kommt ivy bridge, mit der kann man dann die gleiche argumentation abziehen  und es wird wohl kaum bei einem 3960X bleiben, da werden weitere folgen, für diese lässt sich die gleiche argumentationsstrategie fahren, dann kommt iy bridge und so gehts weiter, das heißt man würde permanent die cpu updaten nur um ein kleines bischen mehr leistung herauszubekommen 
0,02$


----------



## Fraggerick (17. November 2011)

ivys sind aber nur 4 kerner, bzw 8 fake-kerne... sb-e hat 6 bzw 12 fake-kerne... (der kleine)

und nach deiner denke müsste dann ja für den großen sb-ep mit 8 kernen und 16 fake-kernen gar kein markt sein... (geschweige denn 2 oder gar 4 davon mit 32 oder 64 kernen...)

wenn dein "endkunde" heist "consumer", dann muss ich dir recht geben  das macht für den wirklich kein sinn. für den haben die alten i7 und die neuen i7 aber auch keinen sinn gemacht. (oder p4 EE, opertron, xeon, dual-sockel-systeme oder die core2quad X )

computer sind halt primär nicht zum spielen gedacht  die mehrzahl arbeitet mit den dingern.


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. November 2011)

1. kerne sagen nichts im endkundenbereich über die tatsächlich gelieferte leistung aus(siehe sandybridge-gulftown), trotzdem laufen supercomputer mit mehreren hundert kernen. und nein der endkundenmarkt benötigt keine 128 kerne. nenn mir ein programm, welches für den endkunden zum arbeiten relevant wäre welches über 128 kerne aktiv nutzt.
ein server mit derart vielen kernen ist eine ganz andere sache, aber auch der wird den endkundenmarkt kaum erreichen, denn derartige server werden z.b. von amazonWS eingesetzt, der endkunde bekommt hiervon wiederum nicht das geringste mit, also irrelevant für dich und mich, außer du strebst eine karriere bei amazon als server admin an.
2. i7 hat für den endkunden nur selten sinn gemacht, bloomfield noch eher als gulftown, und auch wenn computer nicht zum spielen sondern arbeiten gedacht sind nutzen die meisten arbeitenden computer <4 kerne. kaum ein pc braucht für microsoft office oder sämtliche angepasste distributionen(z.b. LiMux) für angemessen schnelles arbeiten über 2 kerne. 
studier du mal lieber weiter


----------



## Fraggerick (18. November 2011)

ich denke, du redest an mir vorbei ^^

und spar dir mal das wort "endkunde". der endkunde ist der, der irgendetwas kauft, um es zu nutzen. ob er damit werte schafft oder nicht tut dafür nichts zu sache.  (aus deinem beispiel: amazon als endkunde von servern)
er ist erst dann kein endkunde mehr, wenn er etwas mit der absicht kauft, es weiter zu verkaufen. Das was du meinst ist der verbraucher/konsument (um mal im deutschen zu bleiben). In dem begriff ist das "wert schaffen" exkludiert.

Was ich ausdrücken wollte, der normale nutzer braucht weder einen sb-e noch einen sb-ep, noch einen (beliebige workstationcpu einsetzen).

was nicht heist, das es keine käufer gibt. leute mit kleinen genitalien, leute, die rendern oder hd material bearbeiten, oder betriebe, die die power brauchen.

wir kaufen zB auch nur quads, obwohl sich nur office drauf langweilt... müssen ja über die abschreibungszeit auch leistungsfähig genug bleiben.  (alle "alten" rechner, die grad ausgemustert werden sind c2q mit 3ghz und 4 gig ram... will nicht wissen, was die vor 3-4 jahren gekostet haben  )


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. November 2011)

1. amazonWS ist ein von amazon für andere nutzer bereit gestellter service. also sind sie laut deiner definition eben kein endkunde sondern dienstleister, was ich auch oben erwähnt hatte, du aber anscheinend falsch aufgefasst hast.
2. das was ich meine ist durchaus der endkunde. ob er damit etwas schafft oder nicht bleibt ihm überlassen, aber der schriftsteller der ein macbooks kauft und darauf texte verfasst ist genauso ein endkunde wie jemand, der sich ein macbook kauft um damit z.b. apple zu unterstützen, weil er die firma mag.
so nun kann man sich fragen: bringt ein macbook einen derart großen vorteil für den schriftsteller, dass es nicht auch ein normaler laptop zum halben preis auch getan hätte? lohnt sich das effektiv für ihn?
3. das es keine käufer gibt habe ich nie behauptet ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass die cpu unvernünftig ist. ein betrieb der power braucht wird kaum auf INTEL setzen, wohl eher auf IBM, oder seit neuestem ARM.


----------



## Rabowke (18. November 2011)

Ich seh es so ähnlich wie quaaaaaaaaak ( +- 5 a ).

Schon jetzt kann man die 'ernsthaften' Programme, die vier Kerne + HT sauber und vorallem sinnvoll ausnutzen, fast an einer Hand abzählen. Was sich zum Glück immer mehr durchsetzt sind Programme, die sinnvoll mit mehr als 2GB Speicher umgehen können.

Photoshop, Lightroom etc.pp. ... aber ansonsten sucht man doch ernsthafte Anwendungsgebiete mit der Lupe im Endkundenbereich.

Selbst bei Unternehmen, der neue Server ist mein alter i7 860, sehe ich keine Programme die von mehr als zwei Kernen sinnvoll gebrauch machen, auch hier ist dank nativer 64bit Programmierung der RAM schön ausgelastet.

SQL 2008 R2 Standard -> ~6GB SQL Datenbank ... max. zwei Kerne
Exchange 2010 SP1 -> ~7GB für Datenbank ... max. zwei Kerne
Datev -> Variabel ... max. zwei Kerne
anderes SQL Clientprogramm -> max. ein Kern

Gerade Exchange, SQL und ähnliche Programme dürften in den meisten Betrieben laufen ... der i7 im besagten Rechner langweilt sich mit 0% CPU Auslastung & 21°C 'warmen' Temperaturen.  

Gut, das mag ggf. am Noctua Kühler liegen ...


----------



## Fraggerick (18. November 2011)

ich fasse zusammen:

zocker sagt: die sind beim spielen kaum schneller aber 500euro teurer als SB
du sagst: wilkommen in der welt von intel
ich sag das ich der meinung bin, das klar ist, für welches klientel die cpus geeignet sind, und verweise auf einen benchmark in dem man sehen kann: der i5 ist zB 50% langsamer als der sb-e. (beispielhaft jehweils ein benchmark aus adobe photoshop cs 5.1 und 3ds Max 2012)
du wirfst mir dann vor, das ich sage, für die cpu gibt es keinen markt (obwohl ich genau das einen post über die gesagt habe)

abschließend zum thema endkunde: duden: "Kunde, für den ein Produkt oder eine Dienstleistung letztendlich bestimmt ist; Verbraucher, Konsument"
kunde: duden: "jemand, der [regelmäßig] eine Ware kauft oder eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nimmt"
wiki: "Ein Kunde ist eine Person oder eine Institution, die ein offensichtliches Interesse am Vertragsschluss zum Zwecke des Erwerbs eines Produkts oder einer Dienstleistung gegenüber einem Unternehmen oder einer Institution zeigt."

 solange jemand etwas kauft, um es zu nutzen, und nicht um genau diesen gegenstand weiter zu verkaufen ist er ein "endkunde".

amazo WS, als endkunde von servern, bietet als dienstleistung rechenzeit an.

was du die ganze zeit meinst, wenn du endkunde sagst (oder was ich denke was du meinst) ist der verbaucher. wiki: "Als Verbraucher oder Konsument wird eine natürliche Person bezeichnet, die Waren und Dienstleistungen zur eigenen privaten Bedürfnisbefriedigung käuflich erwirbt."

und wie ich in post nummer 11 schon sagte: auf dem verbrauchermarkt ist der bedarf, und sicherlich auch die nachfrage nach solchen cpus, eher gering.

und abschließend zu untermauerung meiner argumentation: auf jeder der drei ersten seiten des thg tests wird das ding "workstation cpu" genannt. erst wenn der text weniger und die bilder mehr werden (ab der mitte) sparen sie sich den hinweis.


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. November 2011)

ich fasse zusammen:
ich sage: unvernünftig
zocker: lohnt nicht in games:
ich: willkommen in der welt von intel
du: klientel: grafiker
ich: also für endkuden nutzlos
du: regst dich auf, sagst mir dass, was ich in #4 schon gesagt habe
ich: erläutere dir meinen standpuntk genauer
rabowke: stimmt mir zu, stuft ram nutzung der software als wichtiger ein als viele kerne.

schon alleine, dass du cherrypicking betreibst finde ich ziemlich dreist.
deine definitionen spiegeln exakt das wieder, was ich oben geschrieben habe, ein endkunde kann etwas nutzen um daraus gewinn zu machen(z.b. cpu für grafiker). 


> solange jemand etwas kauft, um es zu nutzen, und nicht um genau diesen gegenstand weiter zu verkaufen ist er ein "endkunde".


habe ich so gesagt in #10,#12 und in #14


> der schriftsteller der ein macbooks kauft und darauf texte verfasst



amazon ist eben nicht der endkunde. der endkunde des amazonWS ist z.b. EA, denn auf den server die EA bei amazon gemietet hat, werden z.b. die daten von origin abgespeichert. EA als endkunde, DU als BF3 spieler als verbraucher, amazonWS als dienstleister von rechenleistung. jedoch, da hast du recht sie sind gleichzeitig endkunde von serverblades.

wie das teil von tomshardware genannt wird ist ziemlich egal, auch der bulldozer ist eine cpu die nicht auf games ausgelegt ist, aber er wird trotzdem anhand seiner leistung in spielen beurteilt.

mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der hinweis von mir


> willkommen in der welt von INTEL


sich auf folgendes bezog:


> viel schneller als die sandy bridge sind sie eben halt auch nicht, vor allem beim Spielen


denkst du ich zitiere zum spaß? nein eigentlich nur damit es keine verständnis probleme gibt, meinte ich u.a. mit cherrypicking.
da du student bist, musst du sciher facharbeiten schreiben, reiß mal ein zitat aus dem zusammenhang und verdreh den inhalt, viel spaß mit deinem prof.


> das es personen gibt, die auf einer server/workstation cpu spielen, dafür kann ja intel nichts


darf man sich deshalb nicht mit der dort gebotenen leistung in einem SPIELE FORUM(ich werde schließlich auch immer wieder darauf hingewiesen) nicht beschäftigen?
und intel versucht seit jahren CPUs mit 450€+ im gaming sektor zu vermarkten, über bestechungsgelder, genauso wie nvidia mit gpus.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (18. November 2011)

Ääähm Jungs: 
Ich will eurer Weltbild ja nicht erschüttern, aber der 3930K für 499€ ist für Gamer sogar SEHR interessant. Weniger wegen der reinen Geschwindigkeit (die aber natürlich schon noch ein paar Prozent über der eines 2600k/2700k liegt) und den zwei zusätzlichen Kernen, sondern vielmehr wegen der 40 zusätzlichen Lanes die durch die 2011er-CPUs zur Verfügung gestellt werden. 
Da kacken die 2600er/2700er mal ordentlich dagegen ab.

Aber in erster Linie sind die 2011er-Prozzis ja für Enthusiasten und Renderer gedacht. 
Ich werde mir aber trotzdem auf jeden Fall einen 3930K holen. (der 3960X ist hingegen überflüssig da VIEL teurer aber nich wirklich schneller als der 3930K)
Ein weiterer Vorteil: Die Ivy's sollen ebenfalls auf 2011 laufen, d.h. man ist doppelt für die Zukunft abgesichert.


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. November 2011)

der 3930K ist exakt das was ich oben bei #8 meinte, 400€ mehr für eine cpu ausgeben, welche de fakto kaum mehr spürbare leistung in games bringt. denn das nadelöhr ist und bleibt die grafikkarte, welche hauptsächlich limitiert in hohen auflösungen und bei vielen effekten/bildverbessererern.
ja es gibt gerüchte, dass ivy bridge-E auf 2011 läuft, aber solange nichts bestätigt ist, traue ich intel bei der sockel langlebigkeit das nicht wirklich zu


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (18. November 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> der 3930K ist exakt das was ich oben bei #8 meinte, 400€ mehr für eine cpu ausgeben, welche de fakto kaum mehr spürbare leistung in games bringt. denn das nadelöhr ist und bleibt die grafikkarte, welche hauptsächlich limitiert in hohen auflösungen und bei vielen effekten/bildverbessererern.
> ja es gibt gerüchte, dass ivy bridge-E auf 2011 läuft, aber solange nichts bestätigt ist, traue ich intel bei der sockel langlebigkeit das nicht wirklich zu


 
400€ mehr als ein 2600k??? 
Zeig mir einen 2600k für 99€ Neupreis und ich gebe dir Recht. *grins*
Unter 270€ bekommt man den nirgends. Sind also 129€ mehr als ein 2600k.
Dafür bekommst du mehr Lanes, mehr Kerne, bessere Skalierung, höhere OC-Werte usw. 
So abwegig finde ich die 129€ mehr da keineswegs. 

Und wie ich eben schrieb: Dank 40 zusätzlichen Lanes auf 2011 ist das von dir erwähnte "Nadelöhr" kein wirkliches Problem mehr. 
Hau dir zwei oder drei 580 rein, lass sie alle auf 16x PCI-E 3.0 laufen (+ ne hübsche PCI-E-SSD) und nichts kann dich aufhalten. (Leichter Wahnsinn und ein prall gefüllter Geldbeutel vorausgesetzt *hust*)
Mikroruckler merkt man ohnehin längst nicht mehr, spreche aus Erfahrung. (bin auch einer dieser Wahnsinnigen)

Aber ich denke du meintest eher, dass aktuelle Games fast ausschliesslich auf GPUs skalieren statt auf CPU-Basis, ge?
Jo, ist überwiegend richtig. Gilt aber nicht für alle Games.
Im Endeffekt sind solche Käufe nicht für heute sondern immer auch gleich für morgen gedacht. Man will einen neuen Sockel ja nicht nur wegend er CPU-Geschwindigkeit sondern wegen all der zusätzlichen Features die die Vorgänger nicht mitbringen konnten. 
So geht es auch meiner Wenigkeit.


----------



## Rabowke (18. November 2011)

Gibts denn vom 3930K schon Benchmarks?
Ich hab jetzt immer überall blos diese "1000$" CPU in Tests gesehen, die war im Schnitt nur minimal schneller als ein 2600K ( 2700K ).
CPU Core i7-3960X im Test: Sechs Kerne gegen 56 GByte RAM - Golem.de

Schaut man sich die praxisrelevanten Benchmarks an, gibt es für mich keinen Grund so eine CPU zu kaufen oder gar zu empfehlen.


----------



## Regda (26. März 2012)

Hi,

Bin dabei mir nen neuen PC zusammen zu bauen, wollte die gtx680 drin haben soweit ich weis braucht die PCIe 3.0 und nur die 3000der klasse der intel cpus unterstützt pcie3 auch wenn aus gründen der pci-sig noch pcie2 bei intel auf der seite steht oder liege ich da falsch ?
Aus dem grund wollte ich mir ein 3930K kaufen, was mir ein dorn im auge ist da ich nicht grad viel geld übrig hab...

gruß
Regda


----------



## Lukecheater (26. März 2012)

Regda schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bin dabei mir nen neuen PC zusammen zu bauen, wollte die gtx680 drin haben soweit ich weis braucht die PCIe 3.0 und nur die 3000der klasse der intel cpus unterstützt pcie3 auch wenn aus gründen der pci-sig noch pcie2 bei intel auf der seite steht oder liege ich da falsch ?
> Aus dem grund wollte ich mir ein 3930K kaufen, was mir ein dorn im auge ist da ich nicht grad viel geld übrig hab...
> ...



Dem Mainboard ist egal welche PCIe Version das is. Das is abwärtskompatibel


----------



## Regda (26. März 2012)

Das war nicht meine Frage, ist somit immer noch unbeantwortet, aber wo wir grad beim mainboard sind ist es richtig das die "PCIe3.0 ready" mainboards PCIe3.0 nur mit einer ivy brigde CPU unterstützen ?
Somit wär der 3930K doch auch ein fehlkauf oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Fraggerick (26. März 2012)

eoín sockel 2011 system ist ein fehlkauf.

der unterschied von von 2.0 zu 3.0 ist nur MESSbar. PCI-Express 3.0 bringt für die AMD Radeon HD 7970 keine Vorteile im Test - hitzige Diskussionen [News des Tages] - radeon, amd, grafikkarte, sandy bridge

der unterschied von einem i7-2600k zu einem 3930 is SPÜHRbar. und zwar im geldbeutel, die cpus sind in spielen gleich schnell. bzw: dort limitiert auf diesem level dann die grafikkarte.

dann lieber einen i7-2600 (bzw XEON) und zwei von den geforcekarten


----------



## Lukecheater (26. März 2012)

Regda schrieb:


> Das war nicht meine Frage, ist somit immer noch unbeantwortet, aber wo wir grad beim mainboard sind ist es richtig das die "PCIe3.0 ready" mainboards PCIe3.0 nur mit einer ivy brigde CPU unterstützen ?
> Somit wär der 3930K doch auch ein fehlkauf oder etwa nicht ?


 
Doch ich habe deine Frage indirekt beantwortet und wollte dir damit sagen, dass man keinen Vorteil von PCIe 3.0 hat. Besser du verbrennst das Geld, dann haste wenigstens noch ein bisschen warm.


----------

